# My RF Enclosure



## jorrow (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is my little RFs enclosure.... Seems to be great after a few changes here and there.... If anyone has any ideas of making it better or somthing im doing wrong let me know





The whole enclosure




Here is his hide, and i keep that bowl of water with a sponge in there to help keep the humidity up.




There's Huckleberry cuising around.




And there is his soak area its a coffee lid.




And this is the little switch i wired up to adjust the ceramic heat emitter.


Thanks for looking


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks really nice, He probably loves it!


----------



## jorrow (Mar 19, 2009)

thank you I hope he does!!!


----------



## HSTUDIO (Mar 20, 2009)

Simple, and seems it works. Good job!


----------



## jorrow (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks the more simple the easier it is too keep is what i was going for


----------



## DuttonWebb (Mar 23, 2009)

Is that top part for humidity? is that common to have a "lid" covering most of the opening?


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 23, 2009)

The top is to keep more humidity in the enclosure Dutton. Most Redfoot enclosures could use a partial top to keep the humidity up, especially when a Redfoot is young.
Everything looks great Josh. 

Danny


----------



## chadk (Mar 23, 2009)

Is that a compact Fluorescent UVB bulb? I'm new to torts, but for other reptiles, I think those are frowned upon and can be dangerous. Are they common with torts?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2009)

No, you are correct. When the compact bulbs first came out they caused bad eye problems. Hopefully that has been addressed and the new bulbs are ok, however, you don't know if you're buying a new one or one that's been on the shelf for a while. I would err on the safe side and just plain old don't use the compact bulb.

Yvonne


----------



## jorrow (Mar 23, 2009)

I hardly ever turn the light on. I mainly let the ambient light from the window and fixtures do the work, since he gets his d3 from the diet i feed him.... But I've read that sometimes they are to bright and hurt the torts eyes but i try to keep it high enough to spread the light out evenly and to keep the bulb itself out of his line of sight.... I think i would compare the problems with them to staring at the sun for a extended amount of time... Thanks Danny  means ALOT


----------



## twtraudio (Mar 25, 2009)

what kind of bedding is that ?


----------



## jorrow (Mar 25, 2009)

Its just damp cypress mulch... I was using some moss with it bet I kept having mold problems and the moss would get in his eyes... but so far the plain mulch has worked out standing and its cheap.


----------



## Chucky (Mar 25, 2009)

What kind of moss were you using? I use Mosser Lee sphagnum moss in the hides and never have had a mold problem. I do use cypress mulch though in the rest of the enclosure.


----------



## jorrow (Mar 26, 2009)

It was sphagnum moss, I forget the brand name it wasnt Lee though, I think I also had a ventalation problem. So the moss might had have nothing to do with it, or i guess the brand might have been to blame. It and the lid of the enclosure were the only thing i changed though and it hasnt came back.


----------

